
Boeing discovers flaw in 737 MAX simulator - woliveirajr
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-discovers-flaw-in-sought-after-737-max-simulator-the-same-kind-that-ethiopian-airlines-had/
======
woliveirajr
> The simulators did not reflect the immense force that it would take for
> pilots to regain control of the aircraft once the system activated on a
> plane traveling at a high speed.

> The simulators did not properly match those conditions, and Boeing pilots
> found that the wheel was far easier to turn than it should have been.

I wonder how many levels it's harder to simulate something that not only has
to show the same information that would appear in the real world, but also
give physical feedback in the same intensity.

